# First time goat keeper with very sick doeling



## Bfrazier1988 (Feb 11, 2017)

One of our Pygmy doeling has become very ill, today I noticed she had become very disinterested in doing much of anything besides laying in the same spot for several hrs. She had a snotty (green/clear) nose and almost sounds like she's wheezing for air  I took her temp and it was 106.5 so I called the local vet and they said to bring in a fecal sample for analysis. They determined the presence of coccidia and prescribed Albon 500mg. I ask for Banamine for the fever but they said they wouldn't prescribe it for a goat. I gave her 2 tablets of Albon as directed and several hrs later her temp was down to 105.3. Do I need to be worried about her high fever? Are these typical symptoms of coccidia? Sould I be doing anything other than giving the prescribed meds?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 11, 2017)

Can you get another vet?! 

She might have cocci, but cocci does not cause a fever that high! Sounds like she is dealing with pneumonia as well. 

The antibiotic in Albon must be helping some, burr temp went down a bit but it's not a good choice. You need to find a good goat vet, most pet vets don't know much about caprines and treat them like dogs.


----------



## Bfrazier1988 (Feb 11, 2017)

Based on my own research I thought pneumonia my self, ask for Baytril at the vet also to no avail. Although this is not the only vet in my area this is the one who deals mostly in farm animals equine/bovine. I have one other in mind I wIll try to contact but don't know if I will be able to reach them until monday and I worry that may be too late. Can I do anything more in the meantime on my own?


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 11, 2017)

You can give some human over the counter stuff to goats. 
*Ibuprofen*





*For treatment of:*
This is anti-inflammatory, that also reduces temperature and is a pain killer.

*Goat dose:* Oral
Double human dose

*Milk withholding time:* 24 hours
  Go check out this site for more information on treating goats.
https://fiascofarm.com/goats/medications.htm#ibuprofen


----------



## babsbag (Feb 11, 2017)

I would go to the local tractor supply and get some Duramycin (oxcytetracycline) and do it NOW. The ibuprofen will help with the fever but she needs the antibiotic. Baytril would be good but by law it can no longer be used in goats. It is considered extra label use in goats and it is one of the drugs that can no longer be given. The next choice would be Nuflor, but honestly I would try the Duramycin, that is the drug I always start with for respiratory. Also, my vet gives me Banamine all of the time for my goats.

And I would find a new vet. Your instinct was right about cocci and pneumonia. I hope you doeling makes it through this.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 12, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH. Sorry your sick goat brought you to us, but glad you found us! I would third the suggestion to find another vet. Hope your girl pulls through. Goats can be so tough and so fragile all at the same time  We have a really good group of active goat folks here and there's a wealth of info and knowledge shared in the various threads. Hope you'll stick around, when all this is done and join the group. Browse around and make yourself at home.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 12, 2017)

I 2nd (or 3rd, 4th, etc...) what everyone else has said! Antibiotics NOW! I can't believe with a temperature that high and the snotty nose, that your vet didn't give you antibiotics.


----------



## Bfrazier1988 (Feb 12, 2017)

babsbag said:


> I would go to the local tractor supply and get some Duramycin (oxcytetracycline) and do it NOW. The ibuprofen will help with the fever but she needs the antibiotic. Baytril would be good but by law it can no longer be used in goats. It is considered extra label use in goats and it is one of the drugs that can no longer be given. The next choice would be Nuflor, but honestly I would try the Duramycin, that is the drug I always start with for respiratory. Also, my vet gives me Banamine all of the time for my goats.
> 
> And I would find a new vet. Your instinct was right about cocci and pneumonia. I hope you doeling makes it through this.


 For the duramycin 72-200 what would the dosage rate be?


----------



## babsbag (Feb 12, 2017)

I use the dosage that is on the box. I think it is around 4cc per 100 lbs.


----------



## Bfrazier1988 (Feb 12, 2017)

The ibuprofen helps to bring the temp down, administerd the duramycin this morning. She seems to be feeling a little better, still not up and moving much, although she did get up to eat at feeding time, not sure if she's eating much hay thou. I will continue the Albon as prescribed for the coccidia, and plan to monitor her temp and give Ibprofen as needed. How long should I continue with the duramycin, was thinking 5 days?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 12, 2017)

Glad she seems a bit better!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 12, 2017)

The box should tell you the dosing information as far as how much and how many days.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 12, 2017)

I usually dose for at least 4 days. It is supposed to be long acting and in cattle you don't have to give it daily but in goats I always give it every 24 hours for 4 days. It is too bad the vet wouldn't give banamine, I would still contact the other vet. The banamine will help with the remodeling of the lungs if she does indeed have pneumonia. I would still try to get some.  If her temp does not come down to normal tomorrow I would think about asking the other vet for some Nuflor.


----------



## Bfrazier1988 (Feb 12, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> The box should tell you the dosing information as far as how much and how many days.


The box only showed dose rates for cattle and swine and there is a vast difference in rates per 100 between each. That's why I was asking. But after researching and recommendations from this post I went with 3cc per 100.


----------



## Bfrazier1988 (Feb 12, 2017)

I want to thank everyone for their kind words and advice, I will try and post updates as to her condition and hopefully she continues to improve.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 12, 2017)

It gets confusing as it mentions mg/lb of Duramycin and not the actual amount of the drug as supplied. It also talks about diluted or undiluted, very confusing. Plus they give it one time or multiple times depending on diluted or not.   I go by the chart undiluted 1.1cc/25 lbs and I do it daily as goats metabolize drugs much faster. Hope she keeps getting better.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 12, 2017)

Hope it works!


----------

